# Dock Diving Event



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

For those interested in dock diving, who live in Southern California, here is a link to a Splash Dogs event being held this weekend in Rancho Cucamonga. We plan on taking Max Saturday morning.

Splash Dogs - Bass Pro Shops 2013 Registration

We went a couple of years ago, when Max was a puppy, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That looks like fun! Does Bass Pro Shops just sponsor or do the run the event? We are getting a Bass Pro Shop this summer, so I'll have to watch for a dock diving event up here. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe Splash Dogs is an independent organization and runs the event. Bass Pro Shops probably sponsors.


----------



## RVpets (Feb 28, 2013)

*Splash Dogs Event*

Hey Dave-

There is another dock-diving event coming to your area. Splash Dogs will be a part of America's Family Pet Expo April 19-21 in Costa Mesa. Splash Dogs also has an event page so you can see upcoming events: _www.*splashdogs*.com/*events*/. _

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope there are dock diving events in a year or so for my boy Keisel to compete in!! I just have a feeling he will be GREAT at it


----------

